# how to make slate calls



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

was wondering how to make a slate call


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde posted this link awhile back and it has some good info.hope you find what your looking for.

www.customcalls.com/

Bub


----------

